# Concrete Mural Design Picture Thread



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

here is my F-550 with 9ft fisher X-Blade Stainless Steel Dump Body and Western Stainless Steel Under Tailgate Spreader


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

over weight much ED???? just saying hi


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

hello andrew how you doing maybe alittle but the truck will hold 4 tons legal been known to put alot more then that on it


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Nice looking truck, I really wish GM would build one that size.


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks Nichols Landsca i know how you feel the chevy truck are to big for what i want to do with them


----------

